# Cabinet Door Rail and Stile Joint Is A Little Loose



## JIMMIEM (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm making some cabinet doors with rail and stile joints. Using Red Oak for the rails and stiles and a 1/4" plywood panel. The doors are 34" X 15". The rails and stiles are 2" wide and 3/4" thick. One of the joints is a little loose and I'm looking for suggestions on how to tighten it. Maybe a verrrry thin sliver of wood or a glue and sanding dust paste? When I put the rail and stile together there is just the slightest amount of friction.
Thank You for suggestions.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Are you using a rail and stile router bit set?
Some are fixed and should fit every time. Others are adjustable and can be off a little if the shims in both bits aren't set up identically.


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

Shipwright asks a good question. Also, you should also figure out why just one (assuming this) is loose and the others are OK. However, the shim idea is probably a good solution. This is usually very effective if you are using mortise and tenon joints, but will probably also work for cope and stick. You might instead use epoxy for just that one joint.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

If it's only one joint, I would consider making a couple new pieces. Sounds like one piece moved during machining


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> When I put the rail and stile together there is just the slightest amount of friction.
> 
> - JIMMIEM


If there's a slight amount of friction then there should be no problem with the glue holding.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm using the Infinity 2 bit set. I did the rail copes first. I reran a stile as it seemed a tad too tight and wound up making it a tad too loose. It fits the rail but if I hold it upside down it falls out….a little friction but not a lot. I suppose I could make another stile but if a wee bit of help (shim or whatever) would make it work then I'll use it. Also, I have a 23 gauge pinner that will aid it a bit.
I'm thinking spread a thin layer of glue on both parts, sprinkle on some sanding dust, clamp it.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

I would think that the glue would hold the joint just fine. The little amount of wood dust would work if it's that loose. Keep in mind that the wood will move.

I have built frame and panel doors and cabinet sides in the past, cutting the joints with a table saw and a dado set up. Occasionally there was a loose joint, but the glue held.


----------

